# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Giải đáp về cấu hình máy tính để bàn của mình

## kowalsky

chào tất cả mọi người,

hiện mình đang dùng một case máy tính để bàn với cấu hình như bên dưới. mọi người nhận xét xem thế này okie để chơi các game hiện nay chưa nhé. mình cũng để kèm cả giá tiền bên cạnh nữa, pro chỉ giùm mình luôn xem giá tiền thế này là đắt hay rẻ. người lắp case là bạn chị mình nên mình cũng không hỏi kĩ về giá.

main giga p41 ram 3: 1tr75
cpu duo core 2.7g: 1tr3
hdd wd black 500g dòng chuyên game: 2tr
ram 8g adata gaming: 1tr7
nguồn antec 650w: 1tr850
vga giga n220 1g: 1tr550

mọi người lưu ý giúp mình là mình chỉ hỏi về cấu hình trên có okie để chơi các game on/ off hiện nay thôi hay không nhé? và mức giá ở trên là đắt hay rẻ?

cảm ơn tất cả mọi người.

----------


## ngoctran89

mình nhận xét riêng theo ý kiến của mình thì cấu hình như trên thì cũng chỉ tạm được để chơi tất cả các loại game hiện nay thôi
nhưng giá cả thì hơi đắt mình tính ra cũng khoảng hơn 10tr

----------


## nguyenvinh16121993

giá đắt mà cấu hình lại ko dc phù hợp lắm :|
ram 8g mà chip duo core 2.7 , ram chỉ cần 4g là ngon rồi, chip thì nên chọn duo 2 or core i [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## demchauau1

*giúp mình với giải đáp về cấu hình máy tính để bàn của mình*

đồng ý với ý kiến of bạn_ enter_, giảm bớt ram đi, nâng cpu lên tốt nhất là dòng core i3 thế hệ 2 or core 2. một bộ máy ổn định thì phải đồng bộ bạn à, nếu ram nhiều mà cpu yếu cũng ko mạnh đâu, thứ tự ưu tiên theo mình là:main,cpu,ram...main ngon tí buss lớn sau này dễ nâng cấp và máy chạy mượt nửa
chúc vui

----------


## quy263

*xf9fmh*

nếu mình là bạn thì mình chọn amd: main jw 780g, phenom x3 or x4, ram 4g, card ati radeon 2xx hoac 4xx ket hop vs hd3200 onboard dc card kép(công nghệ crossfirex), gia tu 3-4tr, tiet kiem hon so vs ban(9tr) ma ok hơn,cày đc đa số game off, tham khảo thui nhé! hjhj

----------

